# Echo - hedge trimmer ignition upgrade?



## GDA (Jul 23, 2008)

Hello. No longer in lurking mode as I actually have something to post about today.

Recently picked up a cheap Echo HC-160A hedge trimmer with a broken lower blade. I cleaned it up and put in fresh 93 Chevron with Echo Powerblend and it runs real good; albeit, other than the broken blade. Since its new to me, I was planning on a full tune up on it and in looking at the parts diagram from Echo it appears they offer a electronic ignition upgrade for this older model.

Worthwhile upgrade for the $$ of this kit? PN 152004-21930

Also, anything else I should consider while changing out the blades? I was planning on doing the gearcase gasket, seal and lube of the gearcase.

Here's a pic of the old boy - 











Also, you all have been very helpful in keeping all my powertools running great this past year so also want to say thanks as last year you guys helped with the bent crank replacement on my Toro mower.

Thanks again for the advice,
Greg


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't think that upgrade is available from Echo anymore. They were great, easy to install and actually cheaper then a new set of points and condenser. 

You can get the same basic kit aftermarket, part number 9334.

http://www.m-and-d.com/RO-9334.html


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

GDA said:


> Hello. No longer in lurking mode as I actually have something to post about today.
> 
> Recently picked up a cheap Echo HC-160A hedge trimmer with a broken lower blade. I cleaned it up and put in fresh 93 Chevron with Echo Powerblend and it runs real good; albeit, other than the broken blade. Since its new to me, I was planning on a full tune up on it and in looking at the parts diagram from Echo it appears they offer a electronic ignition upgrade for this older model.
> 
> ...


i did have that part at one time but it sold once it went on 90% off 
sale


----------

